# 4.2 motor



## audi4.2 (Feb 15, 2009)

where could i find one, would luv the help, mines just blew


----------



## justinperkins (May 12, 2006)

there's these places called junkyards, you should find one in your area


----------



## audi4.2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: (justinperkins)*

umm i think i would know that, if i would of got one from a junk yard i wouldnt be on here asking, thats why i dont come on these forums alot of slick talkers for no reason


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (audi4.2)*

I know you can get a motor from Shokan, but it will not be cheap. Worth giving them a call to see how much.
http://www.shokan.com/newarriv...id=11


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_http://www.shokan.com/newarriv...id=11

Wow, no shortage of 2.8s.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 4.2 motor (audi4.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi4.2* »_where could i find one, would luv the help, mines just blew

Hey 4.2
Have a look under the salvage section on VAGLinks (my Sig). I have a few dismantlers listed that have motors with warrantees. Or you can use this.... http://www.planetvag.com/index...#1788








Cheers
Massboykie



_Modified by Massboykie at 5:54 PM 2-17-2009_


----------



## justinperkins (May 12, 2006)

*Re: 4.2 motor (Massboykie)*

wow great search page there


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 4.2 motor (justinperkins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justinperkins* »_wow great search page there









[email protected]! I think I copied the wrong window's URL when I posted. He might have to try changing the search string a little, I found quite a few links in the one I was supposed to post...








Cheers
Massboykie


_Modified by Massboykie at 6:26 PM 2-18-2009_


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 4.2 motor (Massboykie)*

http://www.car-part.com


----------

